

OpenMoney and the Community Currency Game - whalliburton
http://www.openmoney.org/letsplay/index.html

======
whalliburton
Also worth a look:

<http://www.smallisbeautiful.org/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._F._Schumacher>

